# DB's? BB's, or DD's?



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

http://msp104.photobucket.com/albums/m197/bobby_457/Gym.gif


----------



## SuperSwole (Jan 6, 2010)

Picture is broken mate, says your account is inactive.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

DD's it would have to be


----------



## SuperSwole (Jan 6, 2010)

Ha ha I see it now lol DD's any day for me.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Perv's....:jerkit:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

link dont work mate. What is DD??


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

hulksta said:


> link dont work mate. What is DD??


I think that, i think they mean DB's? As in Dumbells?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Dumbbells, Barbbells, and you have to see the link for the DD's :high5:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

haha i see it now......defo the DD's


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You don't want to see the link Hulksta, it'll make you want to change your training yet again!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

gotta look for some DD's for my new training routine


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Extreme said:


> You don't want to see the link Hulksta, it'll make you want to change your training yet again!


Lmfao! This used to be me, lol. 3day split/cardio 5day split/no cardio etc etc :axe:


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Extreme said:


> You don't want to see the link Hulksta, it'll make you want to change your training yet again!


That did make me laugh. :lol:


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Now if only I can find a few more pairs of the DDs my gym will be complete!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha awesome!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

This threads still going


----------

